# Pickling recipes wanted!



## Insanity (May 19, 2015)

I love pickled eggs and I have chickens so I've got eggs. What I need is a way to make them. Any body make them themselves. 

Also like sausage/ hot weenies. I'd think the same pickling juice would work. 

What else is good pickled?


----------



## Johnny (May 20, 2015)

I get a LOT of my good stuff off the internet food channels and the good ole YouTube.
I am getting 8 eggs a day and just give them away. I am not fond of pickled eggs but
like all the other stuff you mentioned.
especially, Alton Brown !!!



My wife is Chinese and I just remembered she has a 5 gallon glass jar full of eggs in the spare bedroom closet
with her own "family recipe" of pickled eggs. It has been there over a year now and she still eats them.
Having had a couple of bouts with botulism in my lifetime, I don't even LOOK at them LOL LOL.


----------



## Insanity (May 20, 2015)

Botulism lol wow. One year old eggs wow. Not on your life. Thats answers what my next question would have been. How long are they good for. 
I canned some tomatoes one time. I ate a couple of jars of them.
Then I opened one that fizzed like it had carbonation in it. I tossed the rest. Was to scared.


----------



## Johnny (May 20, 2015)

whoaaaaa

"canning" and "pickling" are worlds apart.
From my understanding, simple pickling is not "heat sealed"
like vegetables cooked and processed in a pressure caner.
Just a vinegar bath and spices, allowed to sit either in the fridge or on the table.
Food.Com has this simple recipe :
Personally, I think the product should sit in the fridge for several days to fully absorb the spice flavor.
couple drops of food color. 


Edit: a quick browse through google turned up basically the same pickle brine for
sausages and hotdogs. The cheapest hotdogs did the best over all beef franks
because all beef has more fat that floats to the top of the jar and turns rancid quicker.
cut them into 2" snack size.
so, yes - - - you can use this same pickling process for all your table treats. Try to choose
the fully cooked smoked sausages and dogs. Wash any meat products with warm water to
remove all the oil and grease they are packed in.
Adjust the recipe to suit your pallet.

*Edit: *for a quick check to get the correct amount of vinegar solution,
put the eggs into your jar and pour water over them to cover. Then,
measure and use that amount for your vinegar and there should be none left over.

*Serves probably two.

12 hard-boiled eggs, peeled
1 large empty sterilized glass jar
4 cups vinegar
1 teaspoon salt
2 medium onions, chopped
1⁄3 cup sugar
1 tablespoon pickling spices (available at most stores)
hot red peppers as desired 
black pepper corns
bay leaves
garlic cloves 

Directions

Put the peeled hardboiled eggs in the large jar.
Boil the remaining ingredients together for 5 minutes.
Pour over the eggs in the jar. Liquid must cover all eggs.
Cover; leave on counter overnight then "season" in the fridge for a few days.
Keeps in refrigerator for weeks, in "theory".
In reality, if you love pickled eggs, these will disappear within days.*


----------



## Insanity (May 21, 2015)

Boy I was all excited when I see you had replied back Johnny. I thought maybe you had stolen the Chinese receipt from under lock and key and was going to post it. 
Oh well I fully understand. It's not worth the risk. I read your gardning post. :mrgreen: 

Thanks for the recipe I searched the net for a while one time and never turned up anything. Seems not to many folks make them.


----------



## Johnny (May 21, 2015)

LOL nooooooo no Chinese eggs for me !!! I did ask my wife what she put into her
100 year old eggs. (that's what they are called - hundred year old eggs) . . . 
and I do remember helping her last year with them. In a big stainless pot, I boiled water
and added Kosher Salt until the water was totally saturated and could hold no more.
Remove from heat, stirring every half hour or so keep as much salt in solution as possible as it cooled.
Let that stand for two days, then siphon the clear salt water from the top into a clean glass jar
with a piece of clear plastic tubing - careful not to get the salt and other impurities from
the very bottom. Since this was a 5 gallon jar, my wife put in about 4 or 5 dozen eggs
(store bought with longest exp. dates). These eggs are RAW, not boiled. Any eggs with 
cracked shells are not used. Only raw eggs in pristine condition are used. 
The raw eggs with perfect shells with no cracks are gently put into the jar and covered with the cooled salt water.
Let them sit for 3 months in a cool dark closet, gently stirring every couple of days with a wood spoon. 
After 3 months, she would take out a half dozen, then make her "special spice" concoction, 
and slow boil the raw salted eggs in the "special spice" for 45 minutes to an hour and consume them right away. 
makes my skin crawl just to watch her eat them. (Andrew Zimmern ain't got nuthin on her).

So, there ya are folks, if you want to try this, my wife said she will gladly share the "secret spice" recipe with you.
Just make sure your Last Will is up to date and your Health Insurance covers INTENTIONAL Food Poisoning !! LOL
mmmmm yummy LOL LOL


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (May 21, 2015)

Singing my song! Hotd---- I love some pickled eggs!


----------



## Insanity (May 21, 2015)

Lol no thanks. Wow raw eggs. :mrgreen:


----------



## Johnny (May 21, 2015)

LOL yeah, I know - RAW :shock: 

but, when you _think_ about it . . . NO bacteria grows in such a high salinity solution.
the salt permeates the shell as it is porous. So salt actually goes into the egg body.
then, being boiled for an hour "should" kill any kind of bacteria that "might" be there.
but, NOPE - not for me, thank you very much.

but the recipe for the pickled eggs and sausages does look good.
I think I will make a 5 gallon jar full of assorted dogs, sausages and eggs
for my brothers "Biker Pub" and see how it goes over with his customers.


----------



## Insanity (May 21, 2015)

That's what I was thinking eggs and dogs together. I've dropped eggs in the juice left from store but hot weenies. And in three days the eggs where firm. And taste pretty good. They would have been better IL bet after a couple weeks but I was to scared to try it. 
I've got another jar I'm working on finishing off. And this time I'm going to boil it before I reuse it. And leave them longer hopefully they will be safe. Lol
Might pick up the stuff to make some from scratch on my way home today. But im wondering if I can get past the vinegar taste. I'm not a big fan when it's strong.
The store bought stuff must be diluted with water or something.


----------



## Johnny (May 21, 2015)

vinegar and salt are the "key ingredients" to preservation. So that is pretty hard to get away from.

on the net, I have seen different ratios of vinegar to distilled water or canned beet juice for color.
or, regular tap water if you can get rid of the chlorine by letting it sit over night open.
You said you could not find much info on the net.
so here are a few of different recipes you can combine into your own personal recipe.
Just write down everything you do so that you can duplicate it next time or alter as needed.
From the safety standpoint, ensure all the items are COMPLETELY covered with the brine liquid.

https://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-make-the-best-pickled-eggs-not-vinegar-egg/
https://www.wikihow.com/Make-Pickled-Eggs
https://kuntzfamily.com/recipes/pickled_eggs.shtml
https://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/pickled_eggs/


----------



## Insanity (May 21, 2015)

Hey johnny ask your wife (the food biologist) if she thinks (our idea of pickled eggs. Lol) don't tell her I said that. Lol
Would keep at room temp. Or do i really need to refrigerate them. 
Ive got central air so the temp stay around 74. 
I don't like them cold. But i like food poisoning even less. 
Darn store bought ones are good for ever. I need me some msg of something. Lol


----------



## Insanity (May 21, 2015)

Never mind I just read in one of the links you gave about botulism. 
Didnt no you could get it from eggs. Guess that what you meant about having it before .
Thanks for the links by the way


----------



## Johnny (May 21, 2015)

oh nooooo LOL my wife is HORRIBLE about returning stuff back to the fridge,
putting lids back on tight, and leaving raw meat uncovered in the fridge.
I started out cooking chicken at KFC when I was 16 (1964). So it has been POUNDED into
my spirit about the chemistry of how different foods spoil. Some will only make you sick,
some will KILL you. Chicken is at the top of the list for food borne illnesses.
Our farmers just killed over 13 MILLION chickens and turkeys due to the Bird Flu.
So right now, anything to do with eggs or chickens is suspect (to me) and must be
cooked way past the 165*f to ensure all the bugs are killed dead.
I guess to ensure your eggs are cooked correctly is to sacrifice one or two and poke a
cooking thermometer into the yolk and see if it is at a minimum of 155*f.
If at 20 minutes or so, you reach the safe temp, then you will know what to use for your standard boil.
This is just my own personal suggestion from years, years and more years of cooking for crowds.

If you look on the label of the store bought eggs, I am sure it will include more ingredients
than what is suggested on the internet for pickling recipes such as sodium nitrites and nitrates.
And, speaking of preservatives, the mini sausages, smoked kielbasa and hotdogs already
have all this "meat" preservatives in them. Just wash them with warm water and add them to your
egg mix. I doubt very seriously that the nitrates could leach out in sufficient quantities to provide
additional protection in the form of increased preservation properties.

But like everyone else here, we have seen the big jars of eggs and sausages in gas stations and bars
for snacks. Straight 5% or higher vinegar, or cider vinegar is not to be tampered with. THAT is the
PRESERVATIVE that keeps the bad stuff from happening to you.
I have never prepared anything of this nature. I am only going by my past experience and common sense
of cooking SAFELY. Once you know the proper food handling techniques, you can apply that knowledge
to just about anything and be safe about it. I have made some really good Bread n Butter pickles with cucumbers.
Just trust your own judgement and do some research and you will be okay.
I will eat bread and cheese with mold on it. There is no way I would eat tomatoes or poultry with that same mold on it.






My wife is at work so I snuck some pics of her stash . . . . eeeewwwwwwwww !!! :shock:


----------



## Insanity (May 21, 2015)

Oh my lord. Thats worse looking then I was thinking. 
I still do as my grandma did. Cook chicken for dinner and leave out until supper. Lol
Me and my friend aged deer meat for a week sometimes. With the hide on. Sometimes it froze at night and then would get up to 60 in the day time. Now it was in a shed so I'm sure the Temps in there where a little more steady. But it sure made it tender. Lol
I'm a little more cautious now days. Three days at most and never about 45 or so.
My friend would have eat one of those eggs for sure!


----------



## Jim (May 21, 2015)

Insanity said:


> Oh my lord. Thats worse looking then I was thinking.



You said it, But I WAS thinking it. :LOL2:


----------



## Johnny (May 21, 2015)

*ok ok boys, back on topic of pickling !! LOL*


----------



## Insanity (May 21, 2015)

Not to sure about the garlic and onion. But one is plain just in case. 
I'm not to much on garlic but I'm thinking it will add to the heat.


----------



## Insanity (May 21, 2015)

If there etable. IL make a few more quarts my mom's got a friend with a lot of chickens. So I can get enough fresh eggs in two days. 
So I rule out any problems. Thinking IL can them for long term.

I didn't measure anything. It's kinda a blend of everything. Lol


----------



## Johnny (May 21, 2015)

COOL !!! Lookin good so far.

when it comes to fresh eggs, it is best to "age" them in the fridge for at least 
3 days before you boil them. They will be easier to get the shell off.
I have boiled eggs the day they were laid and it was real messy.
lol garlic doesn't add heat, it is a flavor only.
I remember my father would pickle okra many years ago. cut both ends off
so the liquid can get inside to do its thing. now THAT is very very good stuff !!!
it is garden time now, so lots of good stuff in the market and roadside stands.

good luck !!


----------



## Insanity (May 21, 2015)

I tasted the garlic its like licking redpepper almost. I don't like fresh garlic but dried is good. I figured with all the stuff I put in the jar you wouldn't notice it as much. Lol
Yea these where only a couple of days old. I put about a half of cup of salt in with them boiling and they still didnt peel. Plus the guy must be feeding oyster shell. I dropped one in the floor and it didn't bust just cracked it a little. 
Wish I could find some pickled okra for sale. I've heard of it but never found any. 
Wish I'd known it was really good I had a couple of rows last year. Could have done it myself.


----------



## Ictalurus (May 22, 2015)

Pickled Pike Recipe from F&S.

Sorry for the orientation.


----------



## Insanity (May 22, 2015)

Ictalurus oh wow. Lol. 
I don't no about that one. Sure looks good but pickled fish I don't no about. 
Been wondering what veggies would taste good as I've never tried any. But they sure are pretty.


----------



## Johnny (May 22, 2015)

Jim, next time you are in the store, browse through the pickle/olive section and you will see
some stuff you never thought about trying. Some of my favorites are pickled okra, cherry peppers,
all kinds of pickled sweet/mild peppers. A jar of cauliflower, broccoli, carrots, okra, baby corn, jalapeno peppers, etc. 
In the summer, I eat a LOT of salads with all kinds of pickled stuff on the side.
In the past it was easier/cheaper to buy them off the shelf. Now that I am fully retired with a garden,
I think I can do my own now. But some of the items are just plain out hard to grow !!!!

I love kippered herring. IMO, it's better than sardines, (but twice the cost).
not too keen on "pickled fish". But I love them sardines and anchovies !!!
when I figure out how to do the smoked oysters in the can, WOW - that will be the bomb.


----------



## paper (Sep 1, 2015)

I had a bunch of cucumbers and made the standard refrigerator pickles with onion.. I also had a couple bunches of radishes and I thought to myself "Self, I wonder if you can do the same with radishes?" :shock: 

Well of course you can!! And they were easy and fast, being ready to eat in 8 hours!! 

What's weird is that the vinegar strips the red off the radishes, and turns everything pink.. Oh, and for some reason they get, um, rather pungent... But mine didn't last two days!! Vinegar, salt and a bit of sugar.. Oh, and I sliced an onion and tossed that in there too.. 

https://www.food.com/recipe/pickled-radishes-118828


----------

